# Primo Experiences?



## Whackor (May 2, 2012)

Considering primo next cycle.  Var just had too much water weight gain for me.  I know women are scarce here but interested in any experiences runnning primo from a females point of view.  Mostly interested in your sides/positive exp.  Pinning is not a concern for me. Currently running 1 IU HGH. Next cycle will begin around June'ish.


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

hey whackor! I did a 17 week primo cycle and added var with 9 weeks left of that 17 weeks. I started at 100mg a week and felt awesome, not sure when I decided to up it but I did to 150mg..if my voice would not have changed a bit, I would have stayed at that dose but I backed off to 125mg for the duration of the cycle.

Pros 
awesome feeling of well being
increased sex drive
great strength
great muscle gains (that I did keep)

Cons
kind of bad break-out on back and shoulders (not normal pimples, more of acne which some really hurt)
loss of hair, more than normal
voice change (only due to upping my dose and it went back to normal)

Overall, I would pick primo over var anyday! Just stick to 100mg and you should be fine. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me


----------



## MTgirl (May 2, 2012)

Seriously considering primo myself in the fall.  Same issues as Whack with var.  

AoS, did you hold water on the primo only or did you stay lean?  Also, whay did it do to your appitite?


----------



## Zeek (May 2, 2012)

My wife was a big fan of primo!  She would always make me run most of a batch first o make sure it was in fact primo. Promiobolan will give the female athlete a certain look that no other compounds can!! that lean, dry look without the nasty side effects if you play moderate with dosages! Anyway, she loved primo and I loved her body on primo, just sayin!

 A "guy" was telling me he gained 22 lbs from primo alone and had such high BP that he thought his head was going to explode. That guy did not have primo


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Seriously considering primo myself in the fall.  Same issues as Whack with var.
> 
> AoS, did you hold water on the primo only or did you stay lean?  Also, whay did it do to your appitite?



I am on var now and taking nolva to ward off the water gain and it has been awesome! As long as you taper the nolva and watch your carbs/cardio there should be no rebound from stopping.

I did gain a bit of water with the primo, well actually I was swole..but it wasn't out of control and I was eating bulk style which just about killed me...lol Didn't change my hunger either way.


----------



## Mrs P (May 2, 2012)

Whackor said:


> Considering primo next cycle.  Var just had too much water weight gain for me.  I know women are scarce here but interested in any experiences runnning primo from a females point of view.  Mostly interested in your sides/positive exp.  Pinning is not a concern for me. Currently running 1 IU HGH. Next cycle will begin around June'ish.



Hey Wachor, 

I ran Primo at 100mg a week for 8 weeks (kindda of a short cycle, but it was my first so I kept it short) And I was terrified of my voice changing.

*Positves:* Awesome pumps 
             Gained some good quality muscle (& kept the gains) 
             I felt it kick in around week 5, gave me a hard look on muscles.
             Really good strength gains
             Really high libido
             No water gain at all, no acne, no voice change.


*Negatives:* (not much to report) Except the injections were super painful
                                            Not the actual injection, but painful     
                                            lump in the injection area for a few days after.                                                    
                                            This is not really a negative but I did get hot 
                                            flashes, especially after or during eating..kindda 
                                            of like u feel when u take a thermogenic 
                                            pre-workout. 

If I ever run anything else, I would definitely be Primo.  Not a fan of the water gain var gives most females.


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Hey Wachor,
> 
> I ran Primo at 100mg a week for 8 weeks (kindda of a short cycle, but it was my first so I kept it short) And I was terrified of my voice changing.
> 
> ...



OMG, forgot that one and it was horrible!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

Oh and btw, will be doing primo again in the near future along with mast


----------



## Zeek (May 2, 2012)

I've had primo that was painful post injection but have also had it where it was 100% pain free.

 I'm hearing it may have to do with filtering with the UG lab versions at least related to pain.


----------



## Mrs P (May 2, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> OMG, forgot that one and it was horrible!!!!!!!!



You know I took a summer vacation to the Florida Keys while on cycle & u could totally notice the bump under my Bikini Bottom, I was so self concious, it wasn't really noticeable to anyone, but I hate it !!!!! 
It was painful to sleep on my back too, not fun ;(


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> You know I took a summer vacation to the Florida Keys while on cycle & u could totally notice the bump under my Bikini Bottom, I was so self concious, it wasn't really noticeable to anyone, but I hate it !!!!!
> It was painful to sleep on my back too, not fun ;(



Lady, I had the same thing and I don't know if anyone else could actually see it but they would have felt it! I couldn't sleep on it, bump it and god forbid someone smacked me there!


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I've had primo that was painful post injection but have also had it where it was 100% pain free.
> 
> I'm hearing it may have to do with filtering with the UG lab versions at least related to pain.



could be, I heard it could of been because it was 300 ml vial?


----------



## Mr P (May 2, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> Lady, I had the same thing and I don't know if anyone else could actually see it but they would have felt it! I couldn't sleep on it, bump it and god forbid someone smacked me there!



Yeap, I got bitch slapped a few times for slapping her there


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Yeap, I got bitch slapped a few times for slapping her there



hell, I would have smacked you too!


----------



## PVL (May 4, 2012)

lol.........best is anavar, HGH and inject winny for women........ive seen some crazy results


----------



## gymrat827 (May 5, 2012)

any of you ladies try EQ..?


----------



## jennerrator (May 5, 2012)

nope, not yet


----------



## Mrs P (May 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> any of you ladies try EQ..?



Not used it myself, I've only done Primo & now HGH, but EQ a mild androgen, 
so I've researched that keeping it at 50-150mg a day for women will keep the Equipoise side effects at bay, like male pattern baldness, deepening of the voice, swelling of the clitoris, and facial, from what I have reserched this will be experienced at high doses of Equipoise.... 
But there are reports that it could increase appetite & that it could  get converted into estrogen, not sure if I would ever want to try it.


----------



## Whackor (May 9, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I've had primo that was painful post injection but have also had it where it was 100% pain free.
> 
> I'm hearing it may have to do with filtering with the UG lab versions at least related to pain.



I've been watching members post about pip for a while on a few boards. I am 100% confident my source is anal retentive with filtering and I won't exp any pip


----------



## Mrs P (May 10, 2012)

Whackor said:


> I've been watching members post about pip for a while on a few boards. I am 100% confident my source is anal retentive with filtering and I won't exp any pip



I like the sound of that, honestly the pip has always made me think twice about running Primo again


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> I like the sound of that, honestly the pip has always made me think twice about running Primo again



well, I'll let you know how this next run goes and if all is well, maybe you can do it again


----------



## MTgirl (May 10, 2012)

What effect did primo have on your periods?  I'm so over my menstrual issues I could vomit.  Thinking of running a cycle this summer if it would stop me from bleeding like a damn stuck pig. x-


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> What effect did primo have on your periods?  I'm so over my menstrual issues I could vomit.  Thinking of running a cycle this summer if it would stop me from bleeding like a damn stuck pig. x-



Mine stopped on primo and has stopped on the proviron


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> What effect did primo have on your periods?  I'm so over my menstrual issues I could vomit.  Thinking of running a cycle this summer if it would stop me from bleeding like a damn stuck pig. x-



Girl, I am one of the few that their period does not get stop while on cylce, YAY  for me !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Primo didn't stop it, & GH hasn't either.. It has shorten it thou, I only have it for 3 days now, so I can't complain.... Well almost can't complain


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Mine stopped on primo and has stopped on the proviron



You lucky rascal !!


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Jenner said:


> well, I'll let you know how this next run goes and if all is well, maybe you can do it again



Patiently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting my lady !


----------



## jennerrator (May 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> You lucky rascal !!



You know I'm LOVING it! 



Mrs P said:


> Patiently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will let you know tomorrow


----------



## MTgirl (May 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Girl, I am one of the few that their period does not get stop while on cylce, YAY  for me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just waiting for this depo shot to wear off, then maybe I'll feel like "normal" again...whatever that feels like. 2 1/2  weeks till the shot wears off.  It's like a kid counting down till Christmas.


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> I'm just waiting for this depo shot to wear off, then maybe I'll feel like "normal" again...whatever that feels like. 2 1/2  weeks till the shot wears off.  It's like a kid counting down till Christmas.



Depo made my sister super moody, she had to stop it.. I've never been on it, but from her experience & yours I don't think I would ever try it. 
Hope u feel normal soon girl


----------



## MTgirl (May 11, 2012)

The worst part of it is once the shot is done, there's nothing to do but wait for it to wear off. It's not like being able to just stop taking it.  I would never recommend it to anyone, even my worst enemy.


----------



## Mrs P (May 22, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> The worst part of it is once the shot is done, there's nothing to do but wait for it to wear off. It's not like being able to just stop taking it.  I would never recommend it to anyone, even my worst enemy.




Not fun girl    Hope your feeling like yourself again


----------



## Whackor (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for all the input here. 

I put serious consideration in next cycle being Primo.  The cycle seems to be a little lengthy with results a bit slower than Var.  My last cycle of Var was a mix of 2 different labs and I did not monitor my sodium intake.  I'm going to start my next cycle of Var tomorrow.  The usual 10mg 5/split.  I got up to 15mg at week 6 last cycle.  Possibly a bit too much. (kind of like a tren train ride LOL)  So I'll keep as much sodium at bay as possible and watch the weight gain.  If this Var cycle proves to have 10 lbs of water weight, I'll def run Primo next cycle, slower results or not.  The water came off relatively quick after my cycle.  But 10lbs equates to one size up on the clothing size and I hate shopping for clothes!  

Looking forward to the pumps and hard muscle again!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2012)

Whackor said:


> Thank you for all the input here.
> 
> I put serious consideration in next cycle being Primo.  The cycle seems to be a little lengthy with results a bit slower than Var.  My last cycle of Var was a mix of 2 different labs and I did not monitor my sodium intake.  I'm going to start my next cycle of Var tomorrow.  The usual 10mg 5/split.  I got up to 15mg at week 6 last cycle.  Possibly a bit too much. (kind of like a tren train ride LOL)  So I'll keep as much sodium at bay as possible and watch the weight gain.  If this Var cycle proves to have 10 lbs of water weight, I'll def run Primo next cycle, slower results or not.  The water came off relatively quick after my cycle.  But 10lbs equates to one size up on the clothing size and I hate shopping for clothes!
> 
> Looking forward to the pumps and hard muscle again!!



Very nice, I got such great gains from my first primo cycle and just did 4th shot of this one...should be kicking in next week. I'm loving the mast, although wish it was a long ester. You can always take nolva for the water gain...just make sure you taper and I would suggest adding proviron the last 4 weeks while tapering. Sounds like a lot of work..but it's not


----------



## Kane_Red_Machine (Jun 9, 2012)

proviron is always a great idea to add in any cycles. 

a serm for water gains is a good idea too.

from what i learn about primo, more leaner you are more it's efficient, cause it doesn't need high carb to work but high prot.

i consider mast as the last kick, when you're close to edge of lowrieng BF% it bring the "little thing" that make the difference. 

and it works same for men and women. nice stuff.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Women don't need PCT like you guys .... just saying


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking forward to following some upcoming Primo logs and see how the higher dosage can really kick ass.


----------

